# I NEED HELP BECAUSE I SUCK!!!



## farazhaider44 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 2003 nissan 350z and my car charger outlet doesnt work. Everything else works in the car except for the outlet. I already checked the fusebox in the front seat and they are all fine. Also my car has a little over 10,000 miles on it so it hasnt been driven alot. If you help me i will give you a piggy back ride hopefully one day and then throw you a feast.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be powered by 15A fuse #7 in the fuse block. If you have power through the fuse, your next sep would be to use a test light to check for power at the socket. Being careful not to short the circuit with the test light by touching the sides of the socket (which is part of the ground circuit), check for power at the center contact at the back of the lighter. If you don't have power, you'll need to pull the socket finisher out with the socket and make sure it's plugged in and check for power at the harness connector red/blue wire. If there's no power there, you'll need to find the "open" circuit in the red/blue wire between the harness connector and the fuse block. If there's power at the harness connector, but not at the contact in the socket when you tested it, replace the socket. If you have power at the contact in the socket, then connect the test light to a power source, or use a multimeter, to check for ground at the sides of the socket. If the ground is good, the device you are plugging in is at fault. If there is no ground, remove the finisher with the socket and check the black wire at the harness connector. It should have continuity to chassis ground; of not, trace the "open" in the ground circuit or install a new ground wire to the socket harness connector.


----------



## farazhaider44 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed description i fixed it thanks


----------

